# [Risolto]simple screen record non registra audio

## trigg

non so se dipende da 

questo output riscontrato durante l'aggiornamento

```
 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-11.1-r1: 

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver! 

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=512
```

e dal successivo comando

```
sed -i 's/CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=.*/CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

comunque quando registro con simple screen record con qualsiasi tipo di opzione

il video non registra l'audio

da cosa può dipendere non ne ho la più pallida ideaLast edited by trigg on Fri Jul 13, 2018 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trigg

sto facendo delle ricerche

probabilmente dipende dal fatto che come unica opzione

per la registrazione audio mi da 'alsa'

in realtù per poter registrare l'audio dovrei selezionare 'pulseaudio'

pulseaudio use falg

https://packages.gentoo.org/useflags/pulseaudio

simplescreenrecord

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/media-video/simplescreenrecorder

dovrei aggiungere pulseaudio a simplescreenrecord

ho dato questo comando per creare un file simplescreenrecord

```
euse --enable asm vpx --package media-video/simplescreenrecorder
```

non so se sono sulla buona strada

ma la soluzione secondo me sta nel fatto che non ho come scelta audio pulseaudio

ma solo alsa

----------

## sabayonino

per quanto riguarda la riga del kernel , il kernel poi va ricompilato (sempre se utilizzi la configurazionen/usr/src/linux/.config che di solito è quella didefault)

la USE "pulseadio" se non è presente globalmente , la aggiungerei sempre se vuoi utilizzare "pulseaudio" , che si appoggia ad alsa, come server audio.

----------

## trigg

ciao sabayonino

non so quale configurazione kernel sto usando

ho usato genkernel all durante l'installazione, ma nn credo sia questo il problema

manca qualche pacchetto che ti permette di scegliere tra alsa e pulseaudio

nelle preferenze di audacity , di simplescreenrecord non ho la possibilità di scegliere pèulseaudio

https://i.imgur.com/1YEWO6s.png

----------

## trigg

penso di aver risolto 

non so se ho fatto casini per risolvere cmq ho seguito la pagina

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

in /etc/portage/make.conf ho messo

```
USE="pulseaudio"
```

dopo ho dato

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

e la registrazione audio di ssr funziona  :Smile: 

https://i.imgur.com/OkJRjMo.png

speriamo di non aver creato altri intoppi.

----------

## sabayonino

Puoi postare il tuo make.conf ?

----------

## trigg

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE="pulseaudio"
```

----------

## sabayonino

ecco sospettavo. 

a parte che molte USE sono impostate dal profilo in uso , ma 

la variabile USE nel make.conf può accettare più useflag "attive" e "disattivate"

il wiki è generalista

se prima avevi  nel make.conf

```
USE="flag1"
```

e supponendo che "flag1" non sia inclusa nel profilo se poi modifichi

```
USE="flag2"
```

con l'aggornamento completo vai a perdere il supporto a "flag1" (che magari ti serve su altri pacchetti)

Quindi semplicemnete aggiungilo 

```
USE="flag1 flag2"
```

continuarea ad avere "flag1" e aggiungerai "flag2". 

Ovviamente puoi anche disabilitare il supportoad una certa flag se richiesto/voluto

```
USE="-flag1 flag2"
```

la variabile USE nel make.conf è detta variabile globale , il che signfica che le flag indicate verranno considerate per tutti i pacchetti che le supportno

Ovviamente come detto prima , il profilo utilizzato imposta delle USE di default necessarie quindi aggiungendo una flag può "sovrapporsi" (rindondanza) , ma portage ha delle priorità

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/USE#

Un esempio di USE flag nel make,conf

Sabayon

```
USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aiglx aim alsa artswrappersuid audiofile

     avahi bash-completion bidi bluetooth bluray bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cjk

     cpudetection cups dbus dga dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi fame fat

     ffmpeg firefox flac foomatic-db freetype gcj gif gimpprint gmp gnutls

     gphoto2 gsm gtk hfs http2 icq ieee1394 imap inotify ipod irc irda jabber

     jack jfs joystick kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos lame lcd

     libav libnotify live lm_sensors logind lzo mail matroska mjpeg mmx

     mozdevelop mp3 mp3rtp msn musepack musicbrainz network nptl nsplugin ntfs

     ogg openal openexr opengl opus pcmcia pda perl png policykit ppds

     pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 qt5 rar rdesktop real reiserfs rss

     scanner sdl slp speex startup-notification stream svg sysfs systemd

     theora tiff udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 visualization wayland wifi

     win32codecs wmf x264 x265 xcb xfs xine xinerama xpm xprint xulrunner xvid

     xvmc yahoo zeroconf -apm -arts -beagle -branding -consolekit -eds -esd

     -evo -gnome -kdeprefix -mono -oss -qt3"
```

Mia macchina gentoo

```
USE="aalib bluray cdparanoia cpudetection cuda egl fat ffmpeg graphite \

     gstreamer gtkstyle icu libsamplerate matroska mdadm mtp opencl \

     openmp pie pulseaudio rar sql sqlite threads uvm vaapi vdpau \

     video x265 -bluetooth -double-precision -gles -gles1 -gles2 \

     -gles3 -lto -lvm -multislot -pgo -systemd -xinerama -qt4"

```

Vedere tutte le flag abilitate/disabilitate (generate dal profilo) più il resto delle variabili

```
# emerge --info | grep ^USE
```

[edit] nel make.conf uoi impostare anche delle variabili personalizzate e le puoi categorizzare

Altro esempio per Sabayon (tralasciamo il fatto del numero bello tosto di flags utilizzate , ma qui è per rendere generico il codice su una vasta gamma di hardware))

```
 

SAB_BAD="-kdeprefix -arts -qt3 -beagle -gnome -evo -mono -eds -apm -oss -branding -esd"

SAB_MEDIA="musicbrainz sdl pulseaudio wmf fame cdr dvi mp3rtp xine cddb alsa dvb dvd bluray network dvdread ipod audiofile artswrappersuid dvdr jack dri cdda libav mjpeg mmx joystick xvmc cpudetection v4l v4l2"

SAB_CODECS="x264 x265 gsm lame opus dv mp3 stream live openal theora ogg a52 win32codecs matroska xvid flac ffmpeg aac speex real dts musepack"

SAB_SYSTEM="cjk unicode gnutls nptl gcj udev systemd logind -consolekit kerberos acl dbus bash-completion lzo rar policykit xcb bzip2 bidi wifi lm_sensors acpi usb pcmcia bluetooth irda ieee1394 perl python"

SAB_FILESYS="fat hfs jfs xfs ntfs reiserfs sysfs inotify"

SAB_PRINT="cups ppds foomatic-db gimpprint freetype xprint scanner"

SAB_XSYS="cairo X opengl png gif gtk qt4 qt5 qt3support xpm tiff xinerama aiglx svg gphoto2 dga lcd openexr wayland"

SAB_DESKTOP="kdehiddenvisibility gmp libnotify rdesktop pda zeroconf kdeenablefinal visualization avahi startup-notification accessibility"

SAB_BROWSER="nsplugin firefox mozdevelop xulrunner"

SAB_COMMS="jabber msn yahoo icq irc aim rss slp mail imap http2"

USE="${SAB_BAD} ${SAB_MEDIA} ${SAB_CODES} ${SAB_SYSTEM} ${SAB_FILESYS} ${SAB_PRINT} ${SAB_XSYS} ${SAB_DESKTOP} ${SAB_BROWSER} ${SAB_COMMS}
```

----------

## trigg

e quindi devo mettere

use=pulseaudio alsa" ?

al dire il vero la mia idea era quella di fare una use locale

tanto che la prima cosa che ho fatto prima di aprie il topic è stata quella di creare un file simplescreenrecord

```
 euse --enable pulseaudio --package media-video/simplescreenrecorder
```

ma non ha funzionato

forse perchè non ho dato dopo

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

l'altra domanda che non ho fatto è proprio questa

se aggiungo una use locale devo dare un'altra comando per renderla effettiva?

----------

## sabayonino

ogni volta che aggiungi o modifichi una USE pr renderla subito effettiva sarebbe da ricompilare il pacchetto o con il comando di aggiornamento solito "-N" o --changed-use

Ti suggerisco di studiare bene il comportamento delle USE , globali e locali . 

senza esagerare con l'una o con l'altra.   :Mr. Green: 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/USE/it#Cosa_sono_le_opzioni_USE

(mettiti 'sto link nei preferiti   :Twisted Evil:   )

Pulseaudio lo metterei globale visto che olte ad interagire con il sistema audio (ovvio) del sistema è richiesto da altri pacchetti

```
equery  h pulseaudio

 * Searching for USE flag pulseaudio ... 

[IP-] [  ] app-accessibility/espeak-1.48.04-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.8.7:0

[IP-] [  ] app-admin/conky-1.10.8-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/qemu-2.12.0-r3:0

[I--] [??] app-emulation/wine-any-2.19:2.19

[IP-] [  ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.7.0:8

[IP-] [  ] dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.9.6:5/5.9

[I--] [??] dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.6:5/5.9

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/electron-1.6.16:1.6

[IP-] [  ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.12.6:5

[IP-] [  ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.12.6:5

[I--] [??] mail-client/thunderbird-52.8.0:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libao-1.2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r9:0

[I--] [??] media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7001:2

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.8-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/openal-1.18.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/phonon-4.10.1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9-r1:1

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.1.5:0

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.12.4:1.0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/clementine-1.3.1_p20180523:0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/mpg123-1.25.10:0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/sox-14.4.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-tv/kodi-17.6-r2:0

[IP-] [M ] media-video/ffmpeg-3.4.2-r1:0/55.57.57

[IP-] [  ] media-video/vlc-3.0.3-r1:0/5-9

[IP-] [  ] www-client/chromium-67.0.3396.87:0

[I--] [??] www-client/firefox-61.0:0

```

eviteresti quindi di creare files multipli per ogni pacchetto , dato che le appliczioni audio/video prsumo ti servano funzionanti ...fai due più due...

----------

## trigg

ok allora per adesso è tutto sistemato

chiudendo il topic per aggingere la use locale pulseaudio a simple screen record avrei dovuto fare

```
 euse --enable pulseaudio --package media-video/simplescreenrecorder

emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world  media-video/simplescreenrecorder
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> ok allora per adesso è tutto sistemato
> 
> chiudendo il topic per aggingere la use locale pulseaudio a simple screen record avrei dovuto fare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Esatto ma il secondo comando puoi omettere media-video/simplescreenrecorder perche' @world con --deep controlla tutti i pacchetti installati.

----------

## trigg

risolto ^_^ 

ora che il pc è configurato posso dedicarmi a fare qualche script   :Very Happy: 

----------

